# NESC questions????



## LMAO (Sep 27, 2010)

I am quite familiar with NEC; I know more or less the difference between NEC and NESC, that NEC is more concerned with electrical safety after "service drop" and NESC deals with utilities and so on. But that's pretty much all I know about NESC because I have never worked for a utility company.

Has anyone here ever bumped into a NESC question on PE exam? What kind of question were they?

thanks


----------



## cableguy (Sep 27, 2010)

This is what I'm taking in to the exam with me (printed and I'm putting it in a binder):

http://standards.ieee.org/nesc/nesc_sample.pdf

It has some good info in it (for the price, anyway... free!). It covers the sample NESC question from the NCEES Practice Exam.

I was discussing this with a guy at Testmasters this weekend, and the NESC "problems" would likely be jurisdictional in nature (where does the NESC apply?), rather than specific code issues.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 27, 2010)

LMAO said:


> I am quite familiar with NEC; I know more or less the difference between NEC and NESC, that NEC is more concerned with electrical safety after "service drop" and NESC deals with utilities and so on. But that's pretty much all I know about NESC because I have never worked for a utility company.Has anyone here ever bumped into a NESC question on PE exam? What kind of question were they?
> 
> thanks


In my opinion the NESC is not needed. The question they will ask about safety can be answered with the NEC.


----------

